# Pokemon Legend (Fan Series)



## Bioness (Feb 19, 2013)

This is a really nice piece of work done by Spear Pillar and it involves using Pokemon lore and tying it all together.



*POKEMON LEGEND PART 1*




*POKEMON LEGEND PART 2*


----------



## Bioness (Feb 19, 2013)

*POKEMON LEGEND PART 3*


----------



## Bioness (Feb 19, 2013)

*POKEMON LEGEND PART 4*


----------



## Bioness (Feb 19, 2013)

I don't want to just spam them all but currently there are 10 and you can read them all here.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Feb 20, 2013)

I love these. pek


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2013)

Great thread.


----------

